# Bonding.



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Today is finally the day I can start bonding Courage into a group 
A few pics from 5 mins in:





































I will add more pics as time goes on 

As usual Rascal is the only one being a cow bag if it wasn't for her they would have been bonded already :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Rascal is still being a pain in the bum but Rhythm has had enough so puts her in her place :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Still going well 

[youtube_browser]O1RalqSfoSI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lovely video


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, it looks good 

Your Rascal is like my Gypsy for bonding! Its always a case of if it wasnt for her, it would be much easier and quicker!

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

You make it look so easy!!!  glad they are getting on well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

Bonding has taken a step back 

Rascal and Ella decided to kick off big time (I think Ella has finally got the courage to tell Rascal off and Rascal didn't appreciated that), so Rascal has been relegated to a carrier within the bonding pen. :thumbdown:
Once Rascal gets over herself she will be allowed to join the group again :thumbsup:


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Bonding has taken a step back
> 
> Rascal and Ella decided to kick off big time (I think Ella has finally got the courage to tell Rascal off and Rascal didn't appreciated that), so Rascal has been relegated to a carrier within the bonding pen. :thumbdown:
> Once Rascal gets over herself she will be allowed to join the group again :thumbsup:


They should really do a tv series like Meerkat Manor with rabbits  ... Better than soaps. Some rabbit personalities you could really not make up


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

How are they now?
Rascal still living up to her name?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> How are they now?
> Rascal still living up to her name?
> 
> *Heidi*


Rascal is still sectioned off for now, she is a complete cow :eek6:

The group will work tho it is just going to take a while to get there and I will be camping on the sofa until I can trust them together.

Give me boys to bond any day


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Rascal is still sectioned off for now, she is a complete cow :eek6:
> 
> The group will work tho it is just going to take a while to get there and I will be camping on the sofa until I can trust them together.
> 
> Give me boys to bond any day


Yeh, and me! My boys are so easy going. I had just that problem with Dariwn and Rascal, but even after that huge fight they still made up! 
Jana and Gypsy are still being a problem! And thats with Jana spayed aswell, which I hoped would calm her down. Blummin girls!

I guess its lucky that you have indoor buns and can camp on the sofa. Mine I have to sit in the garage with all day and chance overnight 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh, and me! My boys are so easy going. I had just that problem with Dariwn and Rascal, but even after that huge fight they still made up!
> Jana and Gypsy are still being a problem! And thats with Jana spayed aswell, which I hoped would calm her down. Blummin girls!
> 
> I guess its lucky that you have indoor buns and can camp on the sofa. Mine I have to sit in the garage with all day and chance overnight
> ...


Gypsy isn't spayed tho is she? Some spayed does have issues with entire does and vice versa 
I'm really not sure where this myth that unrelated bucks (neutered of course) are hard to bond, if it wasn't for the girls Courage and Rhythm would be free range already :lol:
This bond will work, it might take me a while to achieve it but I refuse to give up 

I'm actually quite pleased that Ella has finally started to stand up for herself, Rascal is a cowbag. I've never had a rabbit so aptly named :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks better


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Rascal has now rejoined the group 
Courage approves :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Job done


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great work Bernie


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Another successful bond 

They look great together!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Another successful bond
> 
> They look great together!
> 
> *Heidi*


I'm so chuffed 
Courage looks so happy, he is always going up to everyone in turn to groom them, if two are laying together he will either squeeze in the middle or lay on top of them :lol:

Annnnd after a week of bonding the dynamics of the group have changed, if I hadn't of seen it happen I wouldn't have believed it but Ella is now top doe :yikes: I thought I'd never see the day the Rascal bowed down to another rabbit bar Rhythm :cornut:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm so chuffed
> Courage looks so happy, he is always going up to everyone in turn to groom them, if two are laying together he will either squeeze in the middle or lay on top of them :lol:
> 
> Annnnd after a week of bonding the dynamics of the group have changed, if I hadn't of seen it happen I wouldn't have believed it but Ella is now top doe :yikes: I thought I'd never see the day the Rascal bowed down to another rabbit bar Rhythm :cornut:


Nope, I don't believe it :skep:

Can only be a good thing  Does that mean that there is hope yet for Gypsy!?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Nope, I don't believe it :skep:
> 
> Can only be a good thing  Does that mean that there is hope yet for Gypsy!?
> 
> *Heidi*


Possibly, I just need to find another rabbit willing to stand up for themselves


----------

